# 19 yr old aqha mare



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

None of the pictures are great but they're all I have right now, none of the ground to tie her by is very level and usually I am out there alone. 

Let me know what you think, doesn't have to be an in depth critique if the pics aren't good enough.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't necessarily see a swayed back. I see more lack of topline from being out of work.

She also strikes me as a wee bit on the chunky side.

Overall, she looks like a nice horse, though, with no real majorly "ZOMG! Run away!" faults.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She is 19. She is a nice looking mare. At 19,and out of shape, it is totally unfair to critique her. That would be like someone critiquing my almost 60 yr old body. It is not 20, and hers is not 5. That is not news.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

. Her back looks good for an older horse
. Her neck is set low, long and heavy but shes a QH and they like their heads low anyways
. Her front pasterns are long and are to sloped
. Her head is to big but being on the forehand is how QH are bred to go, you might expect her to lean to much on your hand though
. Her back legs dont look like their a terrible angle 
. Her hind end looks good for a Quarter horse (can never expect it to be nearly like a nice rounded circle)
. Her front legs and back legs are a bit to fine but thats how they breed the typical QH these days so people dont really pin point that out
. Her front legs are camped under
. Her neck just from the picture looks tight and so does her hind end
. her hind end looks to muscled above the hock maybe hypp ? I dont know the signs but it just looks odd
. The shoulder is a good angle
. Short Back

I personally dont think shes broody worthy her front legs are to thin and the front pasterns are very sloped, her neck is big and her head is big it doesnt look in proportion.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

She would suit casual easy trail riding, not high speed, not tight turning not lots of fast work. shes 19 years old and the more work shes had at a younger age the easier you will need to be with her.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

She is a little hefty and has a belly to her, she's on 70 acres with 2 other mares and 30 cows right now. So she gets a lot of grass and hay. Plus a molasses lick for the cows. 

Just wanted some ideas about her, to know if I'm just partial to her now or if she's nice like I think she is. 

Any thoughts on wanting a foal from her? I would breed her with my barn owners reining stud, he has nice conformation and has been proven in the reining shows. Is a money earner and has points etc. is registered aqha and foundation qh. 

I'd like to get her riding again though.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Just saw the other replies, thanks guys 

edit: any more opinions are appreciated.

From what I know she doesn't go back to hypp horses, but I'll keep it in mind. And I need to ask if she was ever panel tested. I don't believe she has been though. I would think at age 19 if she had any of the diseases she probably wouldn't be 19 now and probably would have died at a younger age. Or is that not how it works lol?

2nd edit; she also hasn't had her feet done in quite awhile. So I don't know if that could effect or change her pastern angles as they are trimmed and gotten back to normal? 
But is something I will keep in mind as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Has she ever had a foal before? If she's a maiden, at her age and with her "eh" conformation, I wouldn't even consider breeding her. The stud would have to be stellar enough to countermand all her faults, which would be no small task. 

Enjoy her, let her be a sassy old lady, and buy a foal already on the ground if you want the experience of raising a foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am 100% against breeding any mare for the first time past about 13-14 years old, and against breeding mares period over 18. Foaling puts a LOT of strain on a mare's body, and it is risky even with an in-shape horse in her prime. I would not put this horse through that at 19 even if she has foaled before.

Her conformation is not bad but it is not amazing either. She's light boned, which will not help her if she has to support weight from pregnancy. Ride her and enjoy her, and let her be.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i think a proper farrier regiment will absolutely help that pastern angle, which looks mechanical in nature.

i think the mare needs to be fitted up but 19 (especially an easy 19 with no hard career behind her) is still not far from prime of life, maybe a bit out of prime of body but the mind is where you want it to be! 

her muscle is good, her back is good, her confo is not perfect so no, i wouldn't breed her. but i would ride her!


----------

